# A Few Of Mine



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a few of my pics taken over the last few years predominantly with my Sony Ericsson 8.1 Mp a camera /phone and its touch screen predecessor;

First up a shopt taken on my way home from work after my lasr shift before starting my new job( 3 years ago);








...

location is just turning down towards Corbriggs off Hassocky Lane ,Chesterfield, must have been around 20:00


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm that was bigger than intended, here's one of the Alhambra Palace in Granada, Spain taken last year I think;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok I'll try again as I can't edit those for some reason?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Alhambra Palace detail;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Anglesey near the RAF base;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mont St Michel, Brittany/Normandy, France;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

A French chateau near Hambye, NormandY IIRC?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

An interesting 'casa' in Nerja ,Spain;









It was a very bright day so it's a bit hazy but worth a look on architectural grounds alone?


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> A French chateau near Hambye, NormandY IIRC?


Reminds me of a Black Sabbath album cover !


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Some lovely fantastic photos here well done to you all.

I'm researching until my brain hurts (usually takes about 3 minutes) lol, but could anyone give me some pointers as to what entry level camera with macro etc I should be looking at getting, I want to get into taking photos of watches but need it for 'normal' everyday stuff if that makes sense.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> A French chateau near Hambye, NormandY IIRC?


I specifically do not remember granting permission to show photos of my home. Oh..., by the way - the round section on the left is where I house all of my watches.


----------

